# Sticky  Dog of the Month WINNERS!



## ::::COACH::::

*Congrats to the winners!*

COACH's Lucius









Carriana's Lucy-Ruthless










Macho's Izzy at 4 months old



TeamCourter's Bandit


----------



## BCdogs

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## TeamCourter

Bandit sure thinks he is one of the dogs lol


----------



## ::::COACH::::

He's so cute! I love cats, wish I could have more than 1... But my cat is CA lol!!! (cat aggressive)


----------



## TeamCourter

Hahaha Bandit is actually CA also lol. I do have two cats, but they don't usually fight. My other cat was here first and he is twice the size, so Bandit learned at a young age to pretty much leave him alone. He does try to cause problems with all the neighborhood cats though. Cracker (my older cat) usually only defends the property by charging at other cats that try to enter lol. Because of Bandits antics I usually only let him out into the fenced back yard when I'm out there with the dogs.


----------



## TeamCourter

Oh yeah and Congratulations to everybody and their doggy winners


----------



## Saint Francis

Congrats to everyone........well deserved!! (even the damn cat LOL)


----------



## Kai

Congratulations everyone. Haha cat aggressive. Idk why that's funny to me. Lol but well deserved win to the cat too


----------



## jttar

A tip of my hat to you all (too cold here to take it off, LOL). Beautiful animals, each and every one of them. 

Joe


----------



## Excision

Congrats and some good looking animals!! How can I get my pup in the running for the next one?


----------



## jttar

Excision said:


> Congrats and some good looking animals!! How can I get my pup in the running for the next one?


Go to the picture section of the forum and look under the stickies at the top of the page. For dog of the month entries click *HERE*.

Joe


----------



## Maddy

All so cute! Congrats all!


----------

